# Linden tree wood...



## mrwizardgi (Oct 1, 2008)

Can this be used for smoking?  I didn't see anything posted here about it.  I read up on it and it said that the wood is light but strong and the fruit from the linden tree can bee used in as tea.  Anyone have comments?

Thanks!

J-


----------

